# New yard opening near Farthinghoe, Northants



## Jasper1965 (13 May 2013)

Have heard a rumour that a new livery yard is opening in Farthinghoe near Brackley. Apparently it will be for full and competition livery with a resident instructor. Has anyone heard any more detail?


----------



## KPad (17 June 2013)

There is a yard in Turweston that has just relaunched, with everything you have named. The Facebook page is www.facebook.com/ousevalleyliveries


----------



## Dumbo (17 June 2013)

Farthinghoe is literally a 2 minute drive from me! I hadn't heard about it but I'm excited now!
Any idea when it will be open?


----------



## KPad (18 June 2013)

I haven't heard of a new livery yard in farthinghoe, could be quite exciting. I do know of a private yard there that I think has 5 stables, and is usually rented out as a whole yard , so maybe someone is taking over that ? 
Where do you both keep your horses at the moment ?


----------



## Dumbo (18 June 2013)

Oh right, exciting!
I currently keep my horse on livery near bicester as I've been doing A levels. Finished now though so hoping to move him closer to home, preferably greatworth/farthinghoe/marston/thenford area! Do you by any chance know of a quiet yard locally?


----------



## KPad (4 July 2013)

The only one I know of is www.ousevalleyliveries.co.uk in brackley


----------



## Elaine Howarth (26 July 2013)

Have recently moved to Brackley and keep my 2 horses in competition livery at the new yard - it's between Steane and Farthinghoe. The lady who runs it is a showjumper and qualified instructor. She's really good and I'd highly recommend her. She advertises in the local tack shops, on FB and on-line under the name CLT Equestrian - I can give you her phone number if you want it?


----------



## olifj (8 August 2013)

Ouse valley liveries is a great yard its all been revamped with great facilities. They do DIY livery grass livery and full grass livery with lots more optiones. a woman called amanda gives really good tuition and is BSJA registered for Tuition, she jumps 1.20 meters on her horses and is known for developing un - experienced people, that have gone on to do really well at hoys and scope and that kinda stuff. For more info you could visit www.ousevalleyliveries.co.uk or www.facebook.com/ousevalleyliveries

From oliver francis jones son of amanda francis jones


----------

